# Purdue Vaccination study released - very sobering ....



## Brodysmom

Another study released on the over vaccination issue and how vaccines can damage the immune system.

A must read! 

Catherine O’Driscoll | Purdue Vaccine Study


----------



## 2Cheese

Great article!!!! I was just talking about this to a friend/co-worker today! Im forwarding this to her  I still havent vaccinated Lacey yet for rabies (Im chicken).


----------



## KayC

Great article Tracy, Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## mad dog woman

Obviously initial vaccinations are very important but I DO NOT vaccinate my dogs yearly after this and never have.....my reasons for this are that humans are not vaccinated yearly for human illnesses as it is not necessary and as I never put my dogs in kennel I don't need to x


----------

